# Texas Town Quarrantined - comments after article



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Texas Town Quarantined After Family Of Five Test Positive For The Ebola Virus | National Report

Small town sealed off. Read down through the comments....


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

oddapple said:


> Texas Town Quarantined After Family Of Five Test Positive For The Ebola Virus | National Report
> 
> Small town sealed off. Read down through the comments....


Whoops...the update:
Purdon Texas Ebola Quarantine Update | National Report


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

snopes.com: Texas Town Quarantined After Family of Five Test Positive for the Ebola Virus

Bogus.

Do you ever check anything before you post it or do you just believe in stiring crap up


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> .......Do you ever check anything before you post it or do you just believe in stiring crap up


The answers are: No, and yes.


----------



## K2CPO (Oct 15, 2014)

I do believe the National Report is a "spoof" website, kinda' like the Onion. This referenced article, however, was NOT funny. So ALWAYS take the National Report tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

The "story" was bogus. Are we going to start posting stories from "The Onion" next?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> The "story" was bogus. Are we going to start posting stories from "The Onion" next?


It's been years since I've read anything by the Onion. It was funny, if I recall correctly.

I'm not finding this very funny.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Neither am I. Why try to make people afraid with false news stories?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I think this and the other recent thread regarding Texas are honest mistakes by oddapple, we are not all perfect and post from reliable sources all of the time, give him a break. I hate personal attacks, he's a nice guy.
I have posted some trash as well in error and I apologize for that.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> Neither am I. Why try to make people afraid with false news stories?


Money/greed


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> I think this and the other recent thread regarding Texas are honest mistakes by oddapple, we are not all perfect and post from reliable sources all of the time, give him a break. I hate personal attacks, he's a nice guy.
> I have posted some trash as well in error and I apologize for that.


^^^I was just about to say something similar.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Closed, at the request of the OP.


----------

